# Bennet Sacolick, Special Warfare Center and School Commanding General, promoted to Major General



## Ravage (Jan 16, 2011)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2011/January 11/110114-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Jan. 14, 2011) – Brig. Gen.   Bennet S. Sacolick, commanding general of the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy  Special  Warfare Center and School (JFKSWCS), was promoted to the rank  of Maj. Gen. during  a ceremony Jan. 7 in Fort Bragg's John F. Kennedy  Auditorium.
Lt. Gen. John F. Mulholland, Jr.,  commanding general of the U.S. Army Special Operations Command, officiated the  ceremony.
Sacolick's promotion comes in  recognition of his potential to  serve in increasingly senior Army leadership  roles, Mulholland said  during the ceremony.
Sacolick's current position as  the JFKSWCS commanding general  is a two-star general officer billet.  Sacolick took command of the  organization as  a Brig. Gen. in August 2010 and was officially  nominated by the Secretary of  Defense for appointment to the rank of  Maj. Gen. in November 2010.
He has commanded  special-operations forces at the detachment,  troop, squadron and group levels  within the U.S. Army Special  Operations Command.  Before taking command at JFKSWCS, he served  as the  organization's deputy commanding general for two years, starting in  June  2008.
Sacolick's military education  includes the Special Forces  Qualification Course, the U.S. Army Command and General  Staff College,  and a senior service college fellowship with the Central  Intelligence  Agency, completed in August 2006.
As the Army's primary special operations  institution, JFKSWCS  manages training and education for three Army branches:  Special Forces,  Civil Affairs and Military Information Support Operations.  This  training includes entry-level  qualification and advanced tactical and  leadership courses for the Army's  seasoned special operators.


----------

